# Undercover police bought marijuana from Jackson, Lansing dispensaries



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

*Undercover police bought marijuana from Jackson, Lansing dispensaries without ever seeing a doctor, court documents show*

                           Published: Monday, December 19, 2011,  8:30 PM     Updated: Tuesday, December 20, 2011, 10:25 AM

           By   Aaron Aupperlee | Jackson Citizen Patriot                                 



 State Police execute a search warrant at HydroWorld on N. West Avenue in Jackson.
Undercover police officers bought marijuana from HydroWorld  stores in Jackson and Lansing without ever seeing a doctor or  registering with the state, according to court documents filed Friday.

Michigan Attorney General Bill Schuette is suing Danny Trevino, owner of three medical marijuana dispensaries, claiming the businesses violate the states medical marijuana act and are a public nuisance.

Similar  lawsuits were filed in the Jackson County Circuit Court and Ingham  County Circuit Court on Friday. Jackson Circuit Court Judge Richard  LaFlamme set an initial pre-trial hearing for March 23 with a trial to  start in April, according to court documents. No dates have been set for  Ingham County proceedings. Joy Yearout, a spokeswoman for the attorney  generals office, expects action on the cases before the March date.


The  lawsuits describe similar undercover operations conducted by Michigan  State Police officers. On Sept. 7, an undercover officer went into the  Jackson HydroWorld location, 834 N. West Ave., to obtain a medical  marijuana certificate under the state program, court records show. The  officer completed an information packet and paid a HydroWorld employee  $70.

Three weeks later, the officer returned and received a  completed packet signed by Dr. Vernon E. Proctor, a physician in  Baldwin, according to court documents. The officer never provided  medical records and never had contact with Proctor, the lawsuit claims.  Proctor did not return calls for comment Monday.

On Sept. 28, the  officer bought marijuana from HydroWorld, even though he did not  possess a valid registration card, court records indicate. The next  day, state police officers and members of the Jackson Narcotics Enforcement Team raided HydroWorld locations in Jackson and Lansing.

Officers  conducted a similar operation in Lansing at Trevinos locations on  Martin Luther King Jr. Boulevard and W. Barnes Avenue. Between April 26  and Sept. 28, officers registered for medical marijuana at the  HydroWorld stores.

Though the officers supplied no medical  records and never met with a doctor, all received completed forms signed  by Proctor, according to court records. The officers bought marijuana  from the Lansing locations several times.

Efforts to reach Trevino have not been successful. After the September raids, he denied any allegations his business violated the law.  Detective First Lt. Timothy Gill, commander of the Michigan State  Police First District Drug Task Force Section, said Monday the  investigation is on-going and further legal action against Trevino is  possible.

HydroWorld in Jackson remained open on Monday. The  lawsuits have no immediate effect but seek to have the businesses  closed, the buildings padlocked for a year, the drugs destroyed and  anything inside removed and sold, according to court documents.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, get rid of the corrupt and it'll make it soooo much better for us all!! Better yet, get rid of the profit altogether by making it legal....but that takes steps.


----------



## Herm (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you even read the crap you write?  Just legalizing something wont get rid of the profit otherwise no one would be making any money on anything.

I have never seen someone pollute a message board with as many worthless posts as you do.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

Herm, if everyone can grow, you're cutting the profit down so much it's not worth the effort. Maybe that isn't as clear to some as I see it...sorry. In other words, the price would drop out and those in it for a profit would find something else to do.

Wow, read it three times now, makes sense still....hope you find this helpful, my friend!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2012)

.................


----------



## Roddy (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope not, my friend!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Herm, if everyone can grow, you're cutting the profit down so much it's not worth the effort. Maybe that isn't as clear to some as I see it...sorry. In other words, the price would drop out and those in it for a profit would find something else to do.
> 
> Wow, read it three times now, makes sense still....hope you find this helpful, my friend!


 

That's something you do not understand and cannot argue at all. People do not want to grow weed, they want a safe place to but it.
Growers are a VERY small percentage of tokers...to say the least.
just because it is "legal" to grow your own, in fact, most do not.

It's not about profit, it's about making a living.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> That's something you do not understand and cannot argue at all. People do not want to grow weed, they want a safe place to *but* it.
> Growers are a VERY small percentage of tokers...to say the least.
> just because it is "legal" to grow your own, in fact, most do not.
> 
> It's not about profit, it's about making a living.


 
:confused2: *BUT it* :huh: that the same as kester carry:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> That's something you do not understand and cannot argue at all. People do not want to grow weed, they want a safe place to but it.
> Growers are a VERY small percentage of tokers...to say the least.
> just because it is "legal" to grow your own, in fact, most do not.
> 
> It's not about profit, it's about making a living.



Sorry, we'll try again. Make it so anyone can GROW and the market will get flooded with surplus. The SURPLUS will bring the market down which will then make it less attractive for those _making a living_ who will find a different way. 

No Hal, not saying EVERYONE will grow, saying with everyone ALLOWED to, more will. This means more product. Economics say that will drive the price down...in fact, we've seen it happen already in states with MMJ, as I recall. Truly though, if everyone can grow, I would imagine backyard seed poppers cropping up all over the USA. 

It's called economics...and yeah, I can argue it. Game on??

Oh, and Hal, I believe we both know that more people will grow, this means there'll be many more places to buy from...like farmer's markets, I imagine.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: *BUT it* :huh: that the same as kester carry:stuff-1125699181_i_



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Herm, if everyone can grow, you're cutting the profit down so much it's not worth the effort. Maybe that isn't as clear to some as I see it...sorry. In other words, the price would drop out and those in it for a profit would find something else to do.
> 
> Wow, read it three times now, makes sense still....hope you find this helpful, my friend!





> It's not about profit, it's about making a living.



  Just mmj has driven prices far below anything since the mid 70's here.I see ads for $140 oz dispensary meds. 5 yrs ago, seedy, mex brick, that stank of diesel fuel was fetching $120 oz. 
THAT alone, "I believe", deters criminal interests. They aren't interested in "making a living", they need those huge profit margins. 
Its "big government" regulations that are keeping profit margins as high as they are now. It is _THE WAY_... the people want it, they speak out and get it passed, and big gov comes along and over regulates to satisfy 'their' agenda.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

*It is THE WAY... the people want it, they speak out and get it passed, and big gov comes along and over regulates to satisfy 'their' agenda.*

Yep, well said!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Herm, if everyone can grow, you're cutting the profit down so much it's not worth the effort. Maybe that isn't as clear to some as I see it...sorry. In other words, the price would drop out and those in it for a profit would find something else to do.



If this was true we would be a nation of starving people or living in a communist country. There are many crops that are legal and anyone can grow such as corn, soybeans, oats, etc,etc,etc. But they don't, they allow someone else to grow these crops for them. If they all thought like Roddy they would quit farming(and many have) but we still have farms/ranches that supply us our daily needs that we do not want to grow ourselves. You need profit for the incentive to do it.:doh: No profit, no meds because not everybody has the time or the place or the knowledge to grow.

I posted this article to help inform our members since it appeared to me that some do not keep up with their local news, not to argue over meaningless posts by our misinformed/misguided members.


----------



## Maximlis (Jan 31, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Undercover police bought marijuana from Jackson, Lansing dispensaries without ever seeing a doctor, court documents show*
> 
> Published: Monday, December 19, 2011,  8:30 PM     Updated: Tuesday, December 20, 2011, 10:25 AM
> 
> ...



Nicely described. People will be aware of that.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry, I'll merely point to this post by Hick....

*Just mmj has driven prices far below anything since the mid 70's here.I see ads for $140 oz dispensary meds. 5 yrs ago, seedy, mex brick, that stank of diesel fuel was fetching $120 oz. 
THAT alone, "I believe", deters criminal interests. They aren't interested in "making a living", they need those huge profit margins.*


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2012)

> The price of corn plunged Thursday after the government said corn supplies were higher than traders expected. Investors had bid the price up, expecting tighter supplies because of weather damage to crops.
> 
> Corn for March delivery fell 40 cents, or 6.1 percent, to $6.115 per bushel. The price has fallen 24 percent from June, when concerns about a potential shortage sent the price to a record $7.99.


hxxp://finance.yahoo.com/news/corn-prices-plunge-higher-supply-191358068.html
   $6-$7 bucks a bushel for pot would DEFINITELY put the profiteers/criminals out of business..


> Its "big government" regulations that are keeping profit margins as high as they are now.


this should actually read "keeping _prices_ as high as they are". The regulations are cutting into profit and driving the price.."IMO".  Permits, restrictions, taxes, store fronts, all cost $$. Of course it is passed on to the consumer. 
   You ever check the price of zucchini at a farmers market, in say late July? 
thanks for the article duck. 

  I want to ask ALL of the involved in the, of late, ...'debates', to pleases consider each others feelings and views in replies. I don't mind a 'healthy' debate. but I've noticed some rather personal attacks and name calling starting. That won't be tolerated.
thanks!


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 31, 2012)

Roddy..... competition for business will keep prices in check for those who do not want to have a garden. With that said...... this is a positive thread...... because by reading all sides we get a better understanding of different views...... but..... do not let it degrade to name calling and/or a pissing contest...... we are all  adults...... we will not agree on all things........ but we are all here for the same reason.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Roddy..... competition for business will keep prices in check for those who do not want to have a garden. With that said...... this is a positive thread...... because by reading all sides we get a better understanding of different views...... but..... do not let it degrade to name calling and/or a pissing contest...... we are all  adults...... we will not agree on all things........ but we are all here for the same reason.



If you check back on all the threads, you'll note I like to be civil, I don't "start" the crap. Not sure why you singled me to say that to.


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2012)

I think probably, only the first sentence should be interpreted as 'directed at you', roddy.  ie.."with that said"....  we need to be careful not only what/how we "say" things, but how we 'interpret' them as well. 
DON'T  allow different ideas and views to become personal.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> I think probably, only the first sentence should be interpreted as 'directed at you', roddy.  ie.."with that said"....  we need to be careful not only what/how we "say" things, but how we 'interpret' them as well.
> DON'T  allow different ideas and views to become personal.




Ahh, gotcha....sorry, a bit "gunshy" 

My apologies, G13, taken wrongly!


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

How I see what will happen is that growers that are good will grow much much more...imagine those Mendo cats without any limitations! Those who have the time and some knowledge (such as myself) would take it up since it's no longer gonna land them in jail or prison (I didn't grow only because it'd have been strike 3 and long time, getting my card put me back to it). Backyard farmers (we see them all over, little plot of corn, beans and 'maters, hubby running tiller while wife and kids pull weeds/water) would be tempted to add a few "beans" as well...some with success, I'd imagine!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: *BUT it* :huh: that the same as kester carry:stuff-1125699181_i_


 

haha! It depends on if you are reading this from your local lock up!

Purchase it.....I meant. haha.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sorry, we'll try again. Make it so anyone can GROW and the market will get flooded with surplus. The SURPLUS will bring the market down which will then make it less attractive for those _making a living_ who will find a different way.
> 
> No Hal, not saying EVERYONE will grow, saying with everyone ALLOWED to, more will. This means more product. Economics say that will drive the price down...in fact, we've seen it happen already in states with MMJ, as I recall. Truly though, if everyone can grow, I would imagine backyard seed poppers cropping up all over the USA.
> 
> ...


 

Great discussion for sure, and this is something I know quite a bit about.

The Market. Not Farmers markets my friend....Dispensaries are the outlet.
As Hick stated, the Gov wants thier share, and Farmers Markets are too "unregulated" to be a viable,legal way to trade/sell product. It has been tried here many times, only to be shut down locally.

Market flooded. Ha. You have no idea. The Market out here is FLOODED to say the least. This year being worse by far then years previous.
Market value of herb is at a all time low. The prices I see is driving out "the fortune seakers" left and right. 


Criminal Interests. First off, I will start this out and remind us all that ALL OF US are criminals. NEVER forget that. It does not matter what your state is telling you of your legal rights ro grow, at anytime, Fed LEO can come swoop you away. Believe it happens.
But, yes, I understand what Hick is speaking of, and he is correct, to a point.
What I see here is Criminal enterprises running HUGE shows (80-100 lights) and to keep costs down, they steal power. This is a HUGE problem that rarly gets caught. As much as some of you would like to think this is rare, in fact, it is not. They make it far to easy to bypass that meter, and unscroupulous folks do it everday. The criminals feel the effect of a flooded market too, and they, like legal growers, are doing everything they can to keep the costs down.

The MMJ biz is like ANY other biz. The final product price plummets, and you have to either control costs or go under. Most are now going under.

So, Roddy, you are correct. As your laws get more defined and folks feel "enabled" to grow, you will see a huge influx of new growers and more and more product in your State. This in turn will drive the price down.

This will then "weed" out the wanna be's and leave professionals.....and sad to say, the criminals. The "mom and pop" operations will flounder, as they will have a harder time generating ebough revenue to continue operations.

My predictions.

This applies only to my State right now, but will be seen in other states I believe in the coming years.

The influx of growers will in fact, flood the market. This in turn will drive the price down. Growers will have no "profit margin" and will soon fall out.
You will see a big exodus of growers. The price will begin to climb.
I am seeing the market value finally start to climb here. Only in the last few weeks. The deluge of outdoor is passing and there are far few indoor growers, so it is natural that the price will climb. I would expect the price to be at a substantial higher value then that of a year ago. By this summer, it will be back to the 3500 range. As it sits 1 month ago, it is at the 2-2400 range.

Only the strong will survive.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder what percentage of "patients" grow their own. In my little world very few grow. I think people think it is easy and try and realize it is easier to buy.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I wonder what percentage of "patients" grow their own. In my little world very few grow. I think people think it is easy and try and realize it is easier to buy.


 
That is the truth. It is alot harder to grow bomb then folks think. They soon realize they monies they spent on thier set up would have kept them in good herb for a couple of years.


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2012)

or... they realize the money they spent was well worth it, and can keep them (and friends) in dank FOREVER...


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

*Criminal Interests. First off, I will start this out and remind us all that ALL OF US are criminals. NEVER forget that. It does not matter what your state is telling you of your legal rights ro grow, at anytime, Fed LEO can come swoop you away. Believe it happens.*

Yes, we are under the MMJ, I'm dreaming of full legalization across the boards . Will be great when Unc Sam wakes up.

*The Market. Not Farmers markets my friend....Dispensaries are the outlet.
As Hick stated, the Gov wants thier share, and Farmers Markets are too "unregulated" to be a viable,legal way to trade/sell product. It has been tried here many times, only to be shut down locally.*

With a free market things would be different...but age would be a problem when sold at farmer's markets, so guess that one could go either way.

*This will then "weed" out the wanna be's and leave professionals.....and sad to say, the criminals. The "mom and pop" operations will flounder, as they will have a harder time generating ebough revenue to continue operations.*


I don't see the MJ market the same as other markets, more like corn or carrots. Anyone could grow these in their backyards and many would likely come away with decent product...just like their backyard gardens now. I see it much like the beer market, anyone can buy beer from the store (age limits etc of course), OR they can buy a home brew deal and make their own. This used to be hard and costly, so not many were doing it, it's not much easier, but the prices have come down and more home brewers are popping up.

Of course, you'll see a lot of people growing out of necessity, can't afford to buy all the time, so grow in the garden. You'll see the weekend warriors come out of the woodworks as well, those who dabble a bit in anything.

Those in it for the money...the pro growers with big operations, will still be there, of course, but the demand won't be as great because of the new freedom of legalization.

Hmmm...thinking about it, legalization probably would never happen LOL....pipe dream.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> or... they realize the money they spent was well worth it, and can keep them (and friends) in dank FOREVER...


 
Y yes...this can and does happen too. My friends love me!


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> or... they realize the money they spent was well worth it, and can keep them (and friends) in dank FOREVER...



That's my experience! I've seen a HUGE growth in people providing for themselves around here, even those not real good at it are producing stuff that keeps them happy! Some not too bad, I can attest to!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Those in it for the money...the pro growers with big operations, will still be there, of course, but the demand won't be as great because of the new freedom of legalization.
> 
> Hmmm...thinking about it, legalization probably would never happen LOL....pipe dream.


 
IMHO, full legalization will not happen. It will be set up as a "medicine" and thus controlled by pharmacutical regulations, taking it out of the everyday guy's hands. Whole 'nother discussion.

I disagree, demand WILL rise. More folks will fell ok about tokin' up then ever before, thus raising demand. Again, most do not want to grow. This is a fact.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I wonder what percentage of "patients" grow their own. In my little world very few grow. I think people think it is easy and try and realize it is easier to buy.



I think a huge turn-off is the expense, mainly of electricity. Laws here almost make it unattractive to grow outside (cage, if they can even touch a leaf, it's illegal etc etc), but if those laws were less restrictive and more allowing for outdoor and greenhouse grows, price of growing would drop.

Unfortunately, many are too sick/disabled to be able to grow...these people would be more at the mercy of the market.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

I wouldn't think that MI had a big "outdoor" season? Isn't your outside temp too restrictive to grow trees? I have really no idea, just my thoughts because you cats are in cold country.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> IMHO, full legalization will not happen. It will be set up as a "medicine" and thus controlled by pharmacutical regulations, taking it out of the everyday guy's hands. Whole 'nother discussion.
> 
> I disagree, demand WILL rise. More folks will fell ok about tokin' up then ever before, thus raising demand. *Again, most do not want to grow. This is a fact.*



I'm not so sure of this, my friend. I've seen about 80% of my friends go legal and start growing. The supply is still there for them should they not want to grow, but they're growing. These are people who already smoked, but none grew.

And yes, more folks will light up, but there'll be more product too. It could be played like they do corn, I suppose, pretend a shortage to spike prices, but that'll affect less and less with more making themselves independent. Truly, the ones that'll hurt the worst will be those not able to grow. 

One thing I think though, if it's played around like other commodities, people who can grow but don't because they can as easily buy might start growing if only to not be at the mercy of the market.


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2012)

> IMHO, full legalization will not happen. It will be set up as a "medicine" and thus controlled by pharmacutical regulations, taking it out of the everyday guy's hands. Whole 'nother discussion.


  there are those big gov' "regulations".....AGAIN


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I wouldn't think that MI had a big "outdoor" season? Isn't your outside temp too restrictive to grow trees? I have really no idea, just my thoughts because you cats are in cold country.



Oh no, we have a grow season. Many start their gals inside or in a greenhouse, but you could simply throw seeds down and start that way as well.


----------



## Herm (Jan 31, 2012)

Michigan was rated 7th in the nation for awhile in indoor marijuana cultivation but that was back in like 06.  I'm sure a ton has changed.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure of this, my friend. I've seen about 80% of my friends go legal and start growing. The supply is still there for them should they not want to grow, but they're growing. These are people who already smoked, but none grew.
> 
> And yes, more folks will light up, but there'll be more product too. It could be played like they do corn, I suppose, pretend a shortage to spike prices, but that'll affect less and less with more making themselves independent. Truly, the ones that'll hurt the worst will be those not able to grow.
> 
> One thing I think though, if it's played around like other commodities, people who can grow but don't because they can as easily buy might start growing if only to not be at the mercy of the market.


 
Here is why I say what I do about folks not wanting to grow.

Why is it we have 100's of dispensaries? (Yes, we still have 100's of dispenaries in my state despite fed crackdown". Because folks want a safe place to buy herb. This is because folks do not grow herb.
I stand by my statement that FAR more folks buy herb then grow it. 
Again, your states laws are very new, and it is new to MI folks. You WILL have a huge influx of new growers (If you were smart, open a grow store, I wish I would have). Most will fail. Back to buying herb,be it street of dispensary. Do not discount the Street, as it is FAR bigger then then dispensary market.


Yes Hick, we are all doomed. Not really tho, folks like us will just go back to being full "criminals" and back into the shadows.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

I am actually getting ready to go to Harborside this morn. They love my herb! I am going to pick up a few clones today too. I will take a look at the "clone" line compared to the "purchase" herb line. It will be 15-1,my guess, but I will take a look and see.
Speaking of Beer, I am going to my friends brewery which is down the street from Harborside...Oakland Brewing Co. Going to be a crazy day!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Hal, off topic, but what happened to weed wars?

I bet they do  like your garden wares. Have a fun day and tell harborside hey.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

You know Rose, I missed the last episode, so I am not sure what happened. I am suprised that they are not running "re-runs". Maybe the feds told em to pull it?? 
I will ask drew today.
CRAZY, I just had to take a half dead bird out of my kitchen! My cat caught a hummingbird and brought it in the house. Wifey was freaking out! Poor bird. Friggin' feathers all over the place.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

*I stand by my statement that FAR more folks buy herb then grow it.* No argument there. 

You'll always have a need for dispensaries, those who can't grow, those who want variety...a few reasons come to mind. The increase in home growers will dictate market value, to a degree, though, since it will bring down the demand AT the markets. 

*(If you were smart, open a grow store, I wish I would have)*

Great idea, wish I had thought of this right about the time the law was passed. :doh: :doh: :holysheep:  

Yeah, too late already! I know of 3 within 20 miles of me (that I know of, and I'm not counting to my north which I am certain has several shops, I just haven't been up and looked around to know), 1 is less than 3 miles away (and they're expanding to another city less than 10 miles away). The funny thing, these shops are outrageously overpriced and are still very busy. Maybe I should open an outlet center??  I stopped buying from the stores unless emergency, fed-ex brings me what I need in any other case!


----------



## Maximlis (Feb 1, 2012)

Its really good. Police should investigate  properly.


----------

